# NW2 or GE70



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

When I bought my D&RG USAT NW2 Cow and Calf, I was surprised at how big they were. I expected a smaller switcher. From photos and see them in HO scale, the GE 70 ton switcher looks to be quite a bit smaller. Anyone have experience with these two type switchers to say just how much smaller they are if any>


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

Hmm

chew on this

http://www.hosam.com/emd/swros.html

and this

http://www.thedieselshop.us/Data70-ton.HTML

Fun Sunday, eh?

Jerry


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

They are rather close in size: 










EMD NW2: 
Length: 44' 5" 
Width: 10' 2" 
Height: 14' 6" 


GE 70 Ton: 
Length: 37' 
Width: 10' 
Height 13' 6" 

Scot


----------



## Naptowneng (Jun 14, 2010)

How about the NW 2 compared to the S-4?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/ALCO_S-2_and_S-4

since we have both from USAT, yet the S 4 seems smaller to me


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Yes, the S4 seems smaller to me too. I think it may be the fact that the S4 is more narrow. I really do prefer the looks of the S4 over the NW2s 
Going by Wikipedia, the S4 is longer at 46 feet, the same width and height as the S4. But the listed width is overall, not the width of the hood


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Also basically the same size:










So the question is, are the models the correct size?
I have a USA trains NW2, but I chopped it down to an SW1, so its no longer the same length.

EMD NW2 Dimensions 

Alco S4 dimensions 

Scot


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Too bad no ones makes the GE 70 tonner. Maybe the GE44 tonner could be kit bashed into a 70 tonner


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

I never liked the looks of the Mighty Moe diesels, but I wonder if anyone has ever kit bashed one into a two truck diesel?


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rlvette on 22 Dec 2013 03:28 PM 
I never liked the looks of the Mighty Moe diesels, but I wonder if anyone has ever kit bashed one into a two truck diesel? 
Yes, USA trains kitbashed a "Mighty Moe" into a 2-truck diesel..they call it the NW-2! 

The USA Trains "Mighty Moe" is a fictional switcher made from parts of the non-fictional NW2..
Aristocraft did the same thing with their Alco RS3, taking parts from it to make into their fictional "Lil Critter"..

Scot


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Look at the Accuraft 45 ton side rod about right. Later RJD


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Posted By Scottychaos on 22 Dec 2013 02:50 PM 
They are rather close in size: 










EMD NW2: 
Length: 44' 5" 
Width: 10' 2" 
Height: 14' 6" 


GE 70 Ton: 
Length: 37' 
Width: 10' 
Height 13' 6" 

Scot Scot, 
I was comparing the stats when I noticed the cab roofs are in line and the 70 tonner should be a foot shorter. Would you humor an old man and reduce the 70T by a 14th? If the horn is included in height then the reduction would be greater....
Thanks.

Happy New Year!









John


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Humm, the couplers are also not the same size or at the same height


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

You're right..the 70 tonner was a bit too big..
I used the "length" dimension..which can be unreliable, because its never clear if they mean to include the couplers in the length or not..
So here is the adjusted drawing, using cab and walkway height:










Scot


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Scot 

The GE 70 Ton switcher definitely looks smaller now. 

I just like small stuff I guess. 

Can you post a comparison of the GE 70 Tonner and a GE 44 Tonner?


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

Here you go:










Scot


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Well, I'm no kitbash modeler, but it looks like the 45 tonner would be a great starting place to make a 70 tonner


----------



## Scottychaos (Jan 2, 2008)

yeah, not bad! it could be done.. 
technically the trucks are *not* exactly the same.. 
but for a model, no one would notice.. 

Cab from the 44 tonner could be modified fairly easily.. 
biggest challenege would be the 70 tonner long hood.. 
would need to make a new "straight" horizontal hood roof.. 
(the 44 tonner roof slopes somewhat) 
Doors on the hood sides could be re-used, even if they aren't a 100% match.. 

Are you going to built it?  
Scot


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

No, I'm not going to try it. Just not good enough to do a job I'd appreciate after it was done


----------



## Totalwrecker (Feb 26, 2009)

Thanks Scot, 
She looks like a sturdy branchline loco now. 

Yeah, I think length should be over the Anti-climbers and draft gear, those are constants.

John


----------

